# Best drugstore cleansing wipes?



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

What drugstore cleansing wipes do you guys recommend?
I'm going camping this weekend and I'm going to be riding my dirt bike. I'll be without a shower for two days so I'm going to be _filthy_






.
I'm going shopping tomorrow and would love your advice, thanks!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 28, 2006)

Baby Wipes!  Cleans off mu, dirt, food, basically anything and everything IMO.  HTH and have fun!!!


----------



## redambition (Dec 29, 2006)

if you want ones specifically for your face, i like Simple.

otherwise, hit those wet wipes.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the POND's Clean Sweep wipes!  They have exfoliating ones too, you might want those to really scrub!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 29, 2006)

for something like that i would get one of the face ones store brand... and get a little travel set of baby wipes for other parts you  may get dirt on


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 29, 2006)

sallys has some really cheap makeup wipes their like the mac ones but only 3 bucks!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_and get a little travel set of baby wipes for other parts you  may get dirt on_

 





 This sounds so funny!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 30, 2006)

neutrogena, they even smell like the MAC ones...


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_neutrogena, they even smell like the MAC ones...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those are my old standbys!! When I'm running low depending if I have time to run to the MAC counter I get the Neutrogena ones and they work great!!


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 14, 2007)

i love the equate ones from Walmart lol 3 $ for like over 100 and they smell sooo good


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

Comodynes, often found at Trader Joes but available at other stores too. The Oat ones are particularly good, but all the Comodynes varieties are great.


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 16, 2007)

I get unscented baby wipes because I hate the baby wipes fragrance.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 17, 2007)

I use the CVS ones - they are as good as others I have tried (including MAC, gasp!) and are cheap! I  use them for those times when I am too lazy to really wash my face or if I don't have much makeup on.


----------



## Heideleena (Feb 18, 2007)

I love Basis. They come individually wrapped, which prevents them from drying out, and makes it easier to travel with.  Drugstore.com has them, and they are usually on sale.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 18, 2007)

I <3 Clearasil Daily Oil Control wipes with Peppermint & Tea Tree Oil. They give you a nice refreshing feeling and don't leave your face parched. And they're really soft which is a must for me. When you're done with them they come in handy for cleaning your brushes


----------



## krystle30 (Feb 18, 2007)

Walmart wipes Equate are the best!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 18, 2007)

i


----------

